# Ohio Dairy Farm Abuse



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Now, I'm not a vegetarian...but this is ridiculous. I'll let the video speak for itself.

WARNING HORRIBLY DISTURBING CONTENT. NOT FOR YOUNG VIEWERS!!!

http://www.mercyforanimals.org/ohdairy/

Donate if you can! If nothing else further the message that this is NOT okay and help Mercy For Animals get this dairy SHUT DOWN!


----------



## punkrockmomma (Jan 29, 2008)

How can people do that to animals? I don't understand why people like that are farmers.







I know this was posted over a month ago, but I just had to say something, because this is why I'm very picky about where I get my milk, and meat from, because there is so much animal brutality in the industrial food system.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I couldn't even finish watching that video. How senseless and cruel. Why on earth would they even do those things? It makes no sense.


----------



## IncompetentHousewife (May 10, 2007)

What I just watched on this video was absolutely horrifying.

I do want to point out, however, that this is not normal. I have spent my entire life on farms. I grew up on a dairy farm, I spent my pre-kids career on farms, and I have many friends with farms. I'm sitting here on a working dairy farm right now as I celebrate the 4th of July. I have never seen anything like this. These are obviously some very sick individuals. They are not the norm. I hope they get help and move on so they can't inflict this on any living being again.

I just wanted to ask that we not paint with a broad brush and say that this happens all throughout agriculture. After all, it doesn't even make sense for a farmer to hurt an animal they depend on for their living. These cows would be very stressed and their milk production would show it. Less milk production = less milk to sell = a lower paycheck. So even beyond caring or ethics or a moral responsibility to provide good care for the animals (things that would drive most of us), it's a money-losing thing to inflict this pain.

I'm currently a foster mother to a little baby who has a birthparent who did horrible things to another child. I know that he is not normal; he's a sick individual. I can't paint parents with a broad brush and say that what he did is typical.

Thanks for listening. I was horrified by this video and could hardly stand to look.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I could only watch the first few seconds. How horrible. I'm glad I get my meat and dairy at a local farm where they would never do anything like that.

Those people are sick. Off to cry now.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
I couldn't even finish watching that video.

Neither could I.


----------



## mum4vr (Jan 31, 2007)

I admit, I am going to post without actually viewing the video (both bc I am a very visual person and those images will haunt me for a long time, and bc I have a very hard time forgiving people who harm the defenseless-- something I need to work on, personally).

I did read the synopsis before making the decision not to view. How horrible.







I am glad this problem was revealed, and the abusers are being dealt with.

BUT-- I have a problem with this statement from the website, "The deplorable conditions uncovered at Conklin Dairy Farms highlight the reality that animal agriculture is incapable of self-regulation and that meaningful federal and state laws must be implemented and strengthened to prevent egregious cruelty to farmed animals."

Like a PP, I would stress, this type of treatement is bizarre and unusual.

It is no more true that all farms are "incapable of self-regulation" and must be further regulated by government authorities, than it is that all parents are "incapable of self-regulation" and must be further regulated by the government bc of a few bizarre, horrible cases of child abuse.









Just mho, but I do not need a government worker to come tell me how to be a mother or a farmer- how to be kind to either children or animals. I am trying very hard to forgive a few students who were not nice to my lambs (no injuries, just not nice).

Praying for all involved.

blessings


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

While there are exceptions to every rule, most dairy farmers have a lot of respect for their herd. Dairy cattle are not raised for meat, and as noted above they need to be well treated or else they won't get quality milk and likely won't be able to sell it.

My grandmother ran her farm for nearly 40 years mostly by herself after my grandfather became ill. Her cattle were well treated, each given a name, and honored with high respect. While I'm not in the industry myself, I have visited dairies in California, Ohio and Pennsylvania during my life and have seen similar well treated animals.

Sadly many of these family farms have been run out of business by big "factory" operations but many dairies still operate with much love and respect to their wards. One appropriate course of action is to educate yourself about where your dairy is sourced.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaesun's Dad* 
Sadly many of these family farms have been run out of business by big "factory" operations but many dairies still operate with much love and respect to their wards. One appropriate course of action is to educate yourself about where your dairy is sourced.

The dairy we buy our raw milk takes excellent care of their cows. We've seen them milk (and they get checked monthly for cleanliness and whatnot). It's a great Christian organization and the only place we really buy dairy nowadays.

The video is terrible. I mean, I knew that kind of hatred existed but I'd never seen it.


----------



## jolenegreen (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG! I cannt believe theese guys! Its a sick, sick world out there! I hope they dont have family they go home and beat on as well!


----------



## jolenegreen (Nov 21, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_cow_beating_video


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a lot of coverage here about this story. I can't believe he's not being charged








Just sick.


----------



## jolenegreen (Nov 21, 2007)

Id like to know what the people who were beating the cows got? or will get?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Let's please remember that there is no debate in Activism.


----------

